# I converted my in-laws from a cheap HD stove to a Harman 52i



## 08specB (Oct 28, 2014)

So my in-laws have seen and liked our Harman XXV for the past couple months. They were fine with their HD/Lowes New Englander POS stove for 8+ years. Last week it started shitting the bed the controls arent working and it only works on high. 

After telling them Harman was the Cadillac of stoves they picked the 52i for thei 2,000sq ft colonial. They will be getting it from Squier Lumber where I got mine and having Bryan install it on November 11th. 

Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 28, 2014)

I always run softwoods if I can get them. That being said that Harman will burn anything from cheap pellets to high end premium pellets. Great stove, their gonna love it.


----------



## 08specB (Oct 28, 2014)

I know Harmans will burn anything however after doing my research and seeing what others on here run softwoods are the way to go. That or pellets with low ash and moisture


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> I know Harmans will burn anything however after doing my research and seeing what others on here run softwoods are the way to go. That or pellets with low ash and moisture


Yes softwoods are best, more heat, less ash, less maintenance. Be sure to post pics after the install


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> After telling them Harman was the Cadillac of stoves they picked the 52i for thei 2,000sq ft colonial.



Even "Cadillacs" break down... don't be so naive.


----------



## 08specB (Oct 28, 2014)

says the fellow new englander owner lol

dont be so cheap


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 28, 2014)

Nothing to do with being cheap...


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.



Print this off for him to read through http://woodpellets4me.com/pdf/2011-2012-PelletReview.pdf


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Oct 28, 2014)

LOL the Englander guy gets called cheap buy a Harman guy.

Read my sig. I'M the cheap one.


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> So my in-laws have seen and liked our Harman XXV for the past couple months. They were fine with their HD/Lowes New Englander POS stove for 8+ years. Last week it started shitting the bed the controls arent working and it only works on high.
> 
> After telling them Harman was the Cadillac of stoves they picked the 52i for thei 2,000sq ft colonial. They will be getting it from Squier Lumber where I got mine and having Bryan install it on November 11th.
> 
> Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.


I'm also I harman insert owner I completly disagree with you . I burn the CHEAP Home Depot pellets . Harmanburn just about anything and do it well .. And the money I'm saving to heat my home .. Have fun spending more on fuel


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 28, 2014)

I didn't cheap out on my purchase but I don't have a Harman  Depends on what you're looking for and whether service is close and/or reliable ...  (Edit:  Just like all pellets stoves are not created equal, neither are dealers)  If someone lives in a rural location, the travel time can be a large part of the bill.  If you like to do you own repairs anyway, I'm sure that voids Harman warranty.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> says the fellow new englander owner lol



Nobody has owned a New Englander since the Civil War. Harmon owner.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> ....
> Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.
> .....


Why waste money by burning expensive softwood pellets? Don't be so naive....


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Oct 28, 2014)

mepellet said:


> Why waste money by burning expensive softwood pellets? Don't be so naive....


He must think the more money he spends on things means there a lot better ..lol


----------



## 08specB (Oct 28, 2014)

I guess I kinda opened a can of worms LOL


----------



## mepellet (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> I guess I kinda opened a can of worms LOL


Ayuh!


----------



## 08specB (Oct 28, 2014)

I like starting trouble 


mwhahahahahahahaha


Harman FTW


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> I guess I kinda opened a can of worms LOL


 

People have opinions... this isn't Cuba.

I'm not going to lose any sleep because we don't agree 

Cheers!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 28, 2014)

Englander POS? Nice. My POS heats this joint pretty good  

But I guess my old used cheap truck that's paid for is a POS too, along with the older TV that works pretty good, and my 8 year old computer too..

Ahhh the POS life


----------



## 08specB (Oct 28, 2014)

no you are right its not cuba its mexico



by POS I just meant that its broken several times over the past couple years, its very loud and it doesnt control the heat output very well. 


p.s. all good things cost $ LOL


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

Keep talking. You may convince yourself someday.


----------



## 08specB (Oct 28, 2014)

I convinced myself a long time ago thank you very much


----------



## CladMaster (Oct 28, 2014)

POS !   That depends on the POS you have...... Not all of us can afford a POS Harman and so we have to make do with the limited funds that we have on hand.

Not all of us have jobs that pay the $$$ to buy the more expensive POS that you have.  

Oh, and my 25-PVDC works, not had a single break down so far (2 years), and with the mods that I've done to the burn chamber allows the stove to burn any pellet brand, soft and hard, some days it cooks us out of the house, even on low !


----------



## 08specB (Oct 28, 2014)

I LOVE buying expensive POS's


----------



## mepellet (Oct 28, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> POS !   That depends on the POS you have...... Not all of us can afford a POS Harman and so we have to make do with the limited funds that we have on hand.
> 
> Not all of us have jobs that pay the $$$ to buy the more expensive POS that you have.


Grab the popcorn!


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 28, 2014)

Easy guys, don't make me get out the hose


----------



## CladMaster (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> I LOVE buying expensive POS's



So does everyone else, wanna lend us your credit card ?


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.



Why not let the man experiment himself? I'm sure he is capable of forming his own opinions, and his decisions in life haven't killed him yet. Let him enjoy his stove. He's letting you enjoy his daughter after all.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 28, 2014)

Obviously when Jesus left Chicago, he moved to Connecticut ..................


----------



## alternativeheat (Oct 28, 2014)

mepellet said:


> Grab the popcorn!


I ate two wafer cookies and started on a cup of tea while reading this thread, pure entertainment !!  

Truth be known, I own a Harman but am thinking of an Englander for my basement wood working shop. With retirement looming up in three days I'm not spending another $4000 to put heat in my work shop.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

alternativeheat said:


> With retirement looming up in three days I'm not spending another $4000 to put heat in my work shop.



Congrats. You aren't retiring. You are graduating from work.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> Obviously when Jesus left Chicago, he moved to Connecticut ..................



To get far away from his daddy in Texas.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Oct 28, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> Obviously when Jesus left Chicago, he moved to Connecticut ..................



Not quite sure what that means, but ay if it gets you through by gorry knock yourself out it is!


----------



## alternativeheat (Oct 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Congrats. You aren't retiring. You are graduating from work.


Ya 44 years turning wrenches in a heavy truck fleet ( aka, head fleet mech).


----------



## Jason845845 (Oct 28, 2014)

alternativeheat said:


> Ya 44 years turning wrenches in a heavy truck fleet ( aka, head fleet mech).



I love keeping the mechanic busy! I can break anything!


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 28, 2014)

I like buying expensive POS, USED. Let someone else eat the depreciation or not use an education to read a manual


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 28, 2014)

alternativeheat said:


> I ate two wafer cookies and started on a cup of tea while reading this thread, pure entertainment !!
> 
> Truth be known, I own a Harman but am thinking of an Englander for my basement wood working shop. With retirement looming up in three days I'm not spending another $4000 to put heat in my work shop.



Enjoy retirement.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> So my in-laws have seen and liked our Harman XXV for the past couple months. They were fine with their HD/Lowes New Englander POS stove for 8+ years. Last week it started shitting the bed the controls arent working and it only works on high.
> 
> After telling them Harman was the Cadillac of stoves they picked the 52i for thei 2,000sq ft colonial. They will be getting it from Squier Lumber where I got mine and having Bryan install it on November 11th.
> 
> Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.



My father in law is the same, but what you probably haven't figured out is the fixed income crowd doesn't find boutique pellets too sexy... all the talk of soft wood on the east coast is like begging for higher shipping costs than we already have in new england.  Awesome to hear they'll get something that will last them quite a while though.


----------



## Mt Bob (Oct 28, 2014)

Interesting thread.I believe it is still england's stove works,Right BB?So the POS they are replacing heated the place for 8 years,it is broke and they don't know how to fix it,so they buy a caddillac to replace a pinto,while bitchin about the pinto?(sorry,just reading the thread,drawing conclusions).People out here that have over 20 year old england stoves may disagree with the logic.Not knocking harman,own one,have not installed it yet,bought it cheap.People that owned it got suckered into the "must be serviced by a dealer" thing,so every year it cost them a ton of money(less heat savings)and dealer did shoddy work,which led to the units demise.If they had used one of the good independent stove repair places they would still own this unit.If harman provided better customer service they would sell more units.Oh well just had to rant a little.


----------



## Jason845845 (Oct 28, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Interesting thread.I believe it is still england's stove works,Right BB?So the POS they are replacing heated the place for 8 years,it is broke and they don't know how to fix it,so they buy a caddillac to replace a pinto,while bitchin about the pinto?(sorry,just reading the thread,drawing conclusions).People out here that have over 20 year old england stoves may disagree with the logic.Not knocking harman,own one,have not installed it yet,bought it cheap.People that owned it got suckered into the "must be serviced by a dealer" thing,so every year it cost them a ton of money(less heat savings)and dealer did shoddy work,which led to the units demise.If they had used one of the good independent stove repair places they would still own this unit.If harman provided better customer service they would sell more units.Oh well just had to rant a little.



OP has burned his Harman for exactly zero winters.  Kind of like buying a Cadillac for your first car and knocking everyone else's Pinto before you know how to drive.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

The thing with Harman is not just that the dealer you bought it from is the only one to service it but in most cases other Harman dealers won't touch it for warranty work. They build great pellet stoves but they don't build the dealers.

Local shop had a lady come in back in 2008 when you couldn't find a pellet stove on a bet. She was from Maine and demanded that he sell her the one Harman he had left and wedge it in the back seat of her car. To take back to Maine. He begged her not to buy it because if she got home and it didn't work he was the only dealer in the country that would fix it. And he had no plans to go to Maine. She didn't care. They stuffed it in the back seat.


----------



## moey (Oct 28, 2014)

Interesting to see how many more/less pellets he burns.


----------



## Mt Bob (Oct 28, 2014)

Jason845845 said:


> OP has burned his Harman for exactly zero winters.  Kind of like buying a Cadillac for your first car and knocking everyone else's Pinto before you know how to drive.


 good catch,missed that one.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

Jason845845 said:


> ...knocking everyone else's Pinto before you know how to drive.



Our two Pintos were little tanks.


----------



## Mt Bob (Oct 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The thing with Harman is not just that the dealer you bought it from is the only one to service it but in most cases other Harman dealers won't touch it for warranty work. They build great pellet stoves but they don't build the dealers.
> 
> Local shop had a lady come in back in 2008 when you couldn't find a pellet stove on a bet. She was from Maine and demanded that he sell her the one Harman he had left and wedge it in the back seat of her car. To take back to Maine. He begged her not to buy it because if she got home and it didn't work he was the only dealer in the country that would fix it. And he had no plans to go to Maine. She didn't care. They stuffed it in the back seat.


 That is another good point.I remember the same thing in the auto industry,cannot remember if it was the 70's or 80's.when a dealer would not touch your truck if you did not buy it from them(for warr.).All it took was the beginning of a class action lawsuit and it all went away.


----------



## Mt Bob (Oct 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Our two Pintos were little tanks.


 Pintos and corvairs were two excellent vehicles.But I used to have a v8 vega!Oh to be young and dumb again!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

bob bare said:


> That is another good point.I remember the same thing in the auto industry,cannot remember if it was the 70's or 80's.when a dealer would not touch your truck if you did not buy it from them(for warr.).All it took was the beginning of a class action lawsuit and it all went away.



The major problem with stove warranties is that dealers get squat for warranty labor. And nothing for travel. So the guy that sold it is the one that got most of the money when he sold it. Nothing in it for any other shop to work on one.

What attracted me to ESW. They support me. I don't have to kiss some dealer's butt to get what is needed.


----------



## Mt Bob (Oct 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The major problem with stove warranties is that dealers get squat for warranty labor. And nothing for travel. So the guy that sold it is the one that got most of the money when he sold it. Nothing in it for any other shop to work on one.
> 
> What attracted me to ESW. They support me. I don't have to kiss some dealer's butt to get what is needed.


 Yep seen it before,almost a form of price fixing to sell all their products at the highest price,everywhere.Yet same company sells some of the worse stuff on the market.I have fixed friends englander stoves,before I found this thread,and was amazed at what a phone call would do!(I have a farmer with an england stove that is as old as my integra,92,and has only ever replace the auger motor,burns 3 ton a year,not a full time stove).Also I can still call lucky dist. about a rika problem,and just ecently talked to energy parts plus tech about older austroflam problem/part.Never happen with harman.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 28, 2014)

I think all that matters in the end is whether or not the owner is happy. Whether it's an Englander, Harman or whatever. Each brand has it's own unique features and quirks. Like many things we buy the best is what you can afford at the time. If that happens to a Harman great, if it happens to be an Englander that's great too. They are both great stoves and have served many people's needs and that is to provide heat at a reasonable cost. Learning to maintain your stove properly is far more important than what brand you have.


----------



## Mt Bob (Oct 28, 2014)

X2


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> I think all that matters in the end is whether or not the owner is happy. Whether it's an Englander, Harman or whatever. Each brand has it's own unique features and quirks. Like many things we buy the best is what you can afford at the time. If that happens to a Harman great, if it happens to be an Englander that's great too. They are both great stoves and have served many people's needs and that is to provide heat at a reasonable cost. Learning to maintain your stove properly is far more important than what brand you have.



Except for the implication that people buy a particular stove just because they can't afford a different brand. Bound to be many but I know one case where that ain't true.


----------



## Jason845845 (Oct 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Except for the implication that people buy a particular stove just because they can't afford a different brand. Bound to be many but I know one case where that ain't true.



x2, I like the idea of being able to order parts for things I bought and installing them myself.  All of the features on the more expensive stoves are just more complicated crap to break.


----------



## Mt Bob (Oct 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Except for the implication that people buy a particular stove just because they can't afford a different brand. Bound to be many but I know one case where that ain't true.


 Did not quite undertand the corelation,but caught the drift,agree.You going to get part of that storm coming your way?Got stove running,looks like will be on for 1 more day,normally would have plowed 2 times by now,have not!But want to get second(upstairs) stove installed so I can have it above 66 when it is -30 here


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

80 degrees today. Highs in the 40s with rain and first freeze warnings for the weekend. Brushed the pipe this morning since it looks like the game is afoot.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Except for the implication that people buy a particular stove just because they can't afford a different brand. Bound to be many but I know one case where that ain't true.



I  wasn't implying that at all. Price is but one factor to consider when buying a stove. I owned an Englander for a few years. Great stove but a pain to maintain, at least for me. I'm very mechanically inclined so if something breaks I don't need a dealer to come out. I order parts from dealer or online if dealer doesn't want to sell me the part.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 28, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> Like many things we buy the best is what you can afford at the time. If that happens to a Harman great, if it happens to be an Englander that's great too.



Guess I should have quoted it.


----------



## 2c3d (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> I LOVE buying expensive POS's


 


08specB said:


> I LOVE buying expensive POS's


 


Jason845845 said:


> OP has burned his Harman for exactly zero winters.  Kind of like buying a Cadillac for your first car and knocking everyone else's Pinto before you know how to drive.


 
[quote="JDenyer236, post: 1793488, memb        

I have a (1977) Mercury Bobcat for sale, only asking $ 45,000...One born every minute...Don't get upset (only kidding)...I'm no mechanic, just love to give people a 1/4 turn


----------



## Ctcarl (Oct 28, 2014)

08specB said:


> So my in-laws have seen and liked our Harman XXV for the past couple months. They were fine with their HD/Lowes New Englander POS stove for 8+ years. Last week it started shitting the bed the controls arent working and it only works on high.
> 
> After telling them Harman was the Cadillac of stoves they picked the 52i for thei 2,000sq ft colonial. They will be getting it from Squier Lumber where I got mine and having Bryan install it on November 11th.
> 
> Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.


Get some pics of that bad boy


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 29, 2014)

08specB said:


> So my in-laws have seen and liked our Harman XXV for the past couple months. They were fine with their HD/Lowes New Englander POS stove for 8+ years. Last week it started shitting the bed the controls arent working and it only works on high.
> 
> After telling them Harman was the Cadillac of stoves they picked the 52i for thei 2,000sq ft colonial. They will be getting it from Squier Lumber where I got mine and having Bryan install it on November 11th.
> 
> Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.



Obviously the old adage "20 miles and 20 grand don't make ya a biker" applies to pellet stoves as well ........


----------



## alternativeheat (Oct 29, 2014)

Jason845845 said:


> I love keeping the mechanic busy! I can break anything!


We have  guys just like you at work, LOL ! So you're not alone out there.

I have a son named Jason, works for a Chevy dealership but he fixes anything ( the apple didn't fall far from the tree with that one) !!


----------



## AddictiveStew (Oct 29, 2014)

I owned both. I can say that the Englander I had certainly kept our house warm and saved us money last winter. I purchased the Harman because when you work full time and go to school full time you just don't have the extra hours to do a tear down and clean everyday. The Englander paid for itself twice over in oil savings in one year, so no complaints! The ease of cleaning and maintenance (so far) on our Harman has been great for both myself and my wife when I'm on a business trip. No way would she shut the old Englander down for a full cleaning. She would just crank the dino juice! No need for that.


----------



## 08specB (Oct 29, 2014)

Phoenix Hatchling said:


> Why not let the man experiment himself? I'm sure he is capable of forming his own opinions, and his decisions in life haven't killed him yet. Let him enjoy his stove. He's letting you enjoy his daughter after all.



LOL this is very true !!


I also love that this thread is now 3 pages long. Makes me happy that I can get everyone to agree and work together 


Their New Englander (if thats the stove they actually have) has worked well for them for 8+ years. I find it kind of funny just because I said it was a POS everyone got their panties in a twist. Something is wrong with the control board but over the past couple years the blower went, the auger* broke and one other thing happened I cant recall what it was. They are sick of fixing it (right now its going through 2 bags a day brokenish) so they liked the one I purchased so they went with the 52i.


----------



## bags (Oct 29, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


>



I think I will sit quietly on the sidelines with this one. I've already had my butt kicked by Lake Girl. LOL! She had to give this guy a few slaps and straighten out my thinking on the hardwood vs. softwood pellets. A little tough love never hurt anyone. Free education is great! I owe you one. Thanks, Donkey Boy the assumer. I was thinking caveman technology with the hardwoods. Another words, I was comparing wood stoves to pellet stoves. My bad....... 

You guys and GALS are awesome here!


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 29, 2014)

08specB said:


> LOL this is very true !!
> 
> 
> I also love that this thread is now 3 pages long. Makes me happy that I can get everyone to agree and work together
> ...


Those parts will break on any stove. If that's all that went wrong in 8 years then that's not bad at all.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 29, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> Those parts will break on any stove. If that's all that went wrong in 8 years then that's not bad at all.


I agree. If the average of parts needed are only $50 or so a year that's not bad at all.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 29, 2014)

Johnny_Fiv3 said:


> LOL the Englander guy gets called cheap buy a Harman guy.
> 
> Read my sig. I'M the cheap one.



Haha


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll take it  as the original post not saying all Englander stoves are pieces of poopoo.  Just the one his parents had.  Back in the single days I had a 5 series.  It was top of the line in my eyes, proof that you get what you pay for.  Hahah you guys in your used Subaru!   Then the block cracked in the beemer.  To me it was a POS!  Now I drive a 20+ year old $1500 pick up truck and laugh at the guys who spend that much on a brake job on their toys!

All relative


----------



## 08specB (Oct 29, 2014)

I love my 2008 Subaru Legacy GT specB I got it used and yes its a POS

http://i529.photobucket.com/albums/...2-EFE2-4701-8436-771039F20DBC_zpsf47j3qdc.jpg


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 29, 2014)

2c3d said:


> I have a (1977) Mercury Bobcat for sale, only asking $ 45,000...One born every minute...Don't get upset (only kidding)...I'm no mechanic, just love to give people a 1/4 turn


Sold


----------



## Mpodesta (Oct 29, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Our two Pintos were little tanks.



Hell yeah, those 2.0's (later 2.3's) ran like ***** apes, got a lima 2.3 from a pinto in my mg midget.

Harman, dems for rich folk


----------



## 2c3d (Oct 29, 2014)

Mpodesta said:


> Hell yeah, those 2.0's (later 2.3's) ran like ***** apes, got a lima 2.3 from a pinto in my mg midget.
> 
> Harman, dems for rich folk


 
Pinto's were great car's that got a bad rap...Mercury Bobcat is the same exact car, only difference between the two were the tail lights and front grill...Both made in Edison N.J...I never remember hearing of a Bobcat exploading after a rear end impact...


----------



## Big papa (Oct 29, 2014)

08specB said:


> I convinced myself a long time ago thank you very much


I agree englundar  is a POS stove wouldn't wouldn't own one as a yard ornament


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 29, 2014)

Big papa said:


> I agree englundar  is a POS stove wouldn't wouldn't own one as a yard ornament



Have you finished that first bag of pellets yet?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 29, 2014)

2c3d said:


> Pinto's were great car's that got a bad rap...Mercury Bobcat is the same exact car, only difference between the two were the tail lights and front grill...Both made in Edison N.J...I never remember hearing of a Bobcat exploading after a rear end impact...



Wife's first new car was a '73 Pinto Runabout. The same year I bought a new Oldsmobile. Within a year I was driving the Pinto and she was driving the Oldsmobile. Her second new car was a Pinto station wagon and mine was a Triumph TR-8 convertible. Within a year she was driving a Triumph and I was driving...


----------



## Big papa (Oct 29, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Wife's first new car was a '73 Pinto Runabout. The same year I bought a new Oldsmobile. Within a year I was driving the Pinto and she was driving the Oldsmobile. Her second new car was a Pinto station wagon and mine was a Triumph TR-8 convertible. Within a year she was driving a Triumph and I was driving...


Nope haven't had time been researching how englundar stove are made. Some top notch stuff there.will get to it when it's cold


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Have you finished that first bag of pellets yet?



...but, but, but it's a Harman... doesn't matter if it's never been turned on... it's the best


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 30, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> ...but, but, but it's a Harman... doesn't matter if it's never been turned on... it's the best



My wife used to say the same about me!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 30, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Even "Cadillacs" break down... don't be so naive.


AND they are more expensive to get repaired!  After 8 years learning how to fine tune the Englander, I'm surprised that they got sucked into buying an overpriced Cadillac instead of fixing what is wrong with their present stove.  
This forum is being infested with overzealous Harman owners who are turning off a lot of potential pellet burners by telling them that, unless they are willing to spend $5000, they won't be happy.  That simply is not true. 
On another note, I would love to see any substantiation to the claim that softwood pellets are the best and hardwoods don't have the heat output.  That claim was made above.  I'm throwing the BS flag on that one since all the pellets are around 8000 to 8700 btu's per pound.  It just depends, as I've said before, how densely packed the pellets are.  You might get more heat out of 1 pellet than another but you will have fewer pellets per pound.  Pretty simple if you take the time to think about it.  That's why Quads let you adjust the feed gate to get the correct flame height on high.  That ensures that you are getting the correct btu's per hour.  If you throw a less dense pellet into a stove and don't change anything, you WILL get less heat out unless you up the feed rate to put the same POUNDS PER HOUR through it.  I've had pellets where a bag would fill four of my buckets that I use for transport to the stoves and I've had bags of pellets that would only fill three buckets.  Same 40 pounds in both bags but if you don't change the feed rate you are not feeding the same pounds per hour.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 30, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> Obviously when Jesus left Chicago, he moved to Connecticut ..................


Why would he leave when he was elected Mayor?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 30, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Except for the implication that people buy a particular stove just because they can't afford a different brand. Bound to be many but I know one case where that ain't true.


EXACTLY!  Sane people buy a stove that is within their budget, has good ratings (filtering out the BS 'Mine is bigger than yours' comments), has a reputable, dependable nearby dealer, available parts (they ALL break down), fulfills their aesthetic expectations, and they are capable of maintaining and troubleshooting problems.  All the rest is just 'fluff'.  
You don't have to spend $5000 to be warm OR happy.  If it makes you happy to spend that much, then more power to you.  I'm retired and I'd rather spend the difference on FOOD!


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 30, 2014)

Only reason Harmon is so good is Whitfield is out of business!!


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 30, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> On another note, I would love to see any substantiation to the claim that softwood pellets are the best and hardwoods don't have the heat output.  That claim was made above.  I'm throwing the BS flag on that one since all the pellets are around 8000 to 8700 btu's per pound.  It just depends, as I've said before, how densely packed the pellets are.  You might get more heat out of 1 pellet than another but you will have fewer pellets per pound.  Pretty simple if you take the time to think about it.  That's why Quads let you adjust the feed gate to get the correct flame height on high.  That ensures that you are getting the correct btu's per hour.  If you throw a less dense pellet into a stove and don't change anything, you WILL get less heat out unless you up the feed rate to put the same POUNDS PER HOUR through it.  I've had pellets where a bag would fill four of my buckets that I use for transport to the stoves and I've had bags of pellets that would only fill three buckets.  Same 40 pounds in both bags but if you don't change the feed rate you are not feeding the same pounds per hour.



FYI http://woodpellets4me.com/pdf/2011-2012-PelletReview.pdf  I think Jay added burn time farther along in his testing... also adjusted for best burn (testing methodology around page 19 or 20). You ignored your own statement ... less dense pellet.  I had trouble with bridging due to less dense pellets (Trebios) which required a little more babysitting on my part.  Never had that problem with the softwoods... Heartlands, Spruce Pointes.


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Oct 30, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> FYI http://woodpellets4me.com/pdf/2011-2012-PelletReview.pdf  I think Jay added burn time farther along in his testing... also adjusted for best burn (testing methodology around page 19 or 20). You ignored your own statement ... less dense pellet.  I had trouble with bridging due to less dense pellets (Trebios) which required a little more babysitting on my part.  Never had that problem with the softwoods... Heartlands, Spruce Pointes.


Just to let u know Home Depot around here just got blazer pellets Douglas fir .. Those must be junk if Home Depot got them. .. Lol


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 30, 2014)

No Home Depots near me


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Oct 30, 2014)

239 ton !! Wood pellets.com has Douglas firs for 369 ton ouch !!


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 30, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Why would he leave when he was elected Mayor?



Not a ZZ TOP fan, huh?


----------



## apandori (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, I don't have much experience with stoves, but so far the Englander has done a better job heating than I thought it would since we put it in the basement. House has been between 68-72 and it hasn't been set over 3 at all and pretty much has been set at 1 or 2. I'm confident at this point when the real cold comes I won't have to max it out all the way. 
we've had a couple overnights in the high 20s and plenty in the low 30s so far. The test will get better as we're only getting highs in the low 50s now.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Oct 30, 2014)

please don't judge all people from CT by what the OP says and thinks....


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 30, 2014)

CTguy9230 said:


> please don't judge all people from CT by what the OP says and thinks....


Well, OK, as long as you don't judge all people from Maine by what Mike Michaud sez..........


----------



## Mpodesta (Oct 30, 2014)

Wife and I own both Chevy and Fords.............WHAT NOW!

Since my stove has quad guts, can i be rich peoples nows?


----------



## kniffin50 (Oct 30, 2014)

ok, my yet to be installed p43 is a pos until it proves me wrong,i'll throw in a bag of lacretes softwood pellets and hope to get some heat out of it.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Oct 30, 2014)

CTguy9230 said:


> please don't judge all people from CT by what the OP says and thinks....


Sure are a lot of CT folk here aren't there? Never took notice before.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 30, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> FYI http://woodpellets4me.com/pdf/2011-2012-PelletReview.pdf  I think Jay added burn time farther along in his testing... also adjusted for best burn (testing methodology around page 19 or 20). You ignored your own statement ... less dense pellet.  I had trouble with bridging due to less dense pellets (Trebios) which required a little more babysitting on my part.  Never had that problem with the softwoods... Heartlands, Spruce Pointes.


I ignored my own statement?  Which one, LG?  Bridging happens with LONG pellets and not less dense ones.  Of course, if the pellet maker doesn't compensate for less dense pellets, then they WILL be longer assuming he's putting the same lbs/hr through the die.  I had bridging with very long pellets if you look at some of my earlier comments from a few years ago about Carolina Wood Products crap.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 30, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> Not a ZZ TOP fan, huh?


Just old and senile.  More of an Animals and Rolling Stones kinda guy from my Navy days long, long ago.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 30, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> ...but, but, but it's a Harman... doesn't matter if it's never been turned on... it's the best


Shhhhhh still researching how englundar stoves are the best?


----------



## Big papa (Oct 30, 2014)

2c3d said:


> [quote="JDenyer236, post: 1793488, memb
> 
> I have a (1977) Mercury Bobcat for sale, only asking $ 45,000...One born every minute...Don't get upset (only kidding)...I'm no mechanic, just love to give people a 1/4 turn


Jealousy won't buy ya a harman


----------



## Big papa (Oct 30, 2014)

08specB said:


> So my in-laws have seen and liked our Harman XXV for the past couple months. They were fine with their HD/Lowes New Englander POS stove for 8+ years. Last week it started shitting the bed the controls arent working and it only works on high.
> 
> After telling them Harman was the Cadillac of stoves they picked the 52i for thei 2,000sq ft colonial. They will be getting it from Squier Lumber where I got mine and having Bryan install it on November 11th.
> 
> Now my next task is to try and convince my father in law to not run cheap lowes pellets. He is convinced that hardwoods are the way to go and they they burn slower and hotter. This will be fun explaining to him that he has been wrong for many many years, LOL.


Just wondering why these guys decided to up grade since they already possess the best stove on the market not sure why they would want a harman?just asking


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2014)

You can't fix...

Oh never mind.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 30, 2014)

Was that next word "englander"or"stupid" wasn't sure wich it would be


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2014)

Shame this isn't in the hearth room. Three ladies there would have posted the pic of a ruler and said "whip'em out" by now.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 31, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Shame this isn't in the hearth room. Three ladies there would have posted the pic of a ruler and said "whip'em out" by now.


I'm surprised this thread doesn't have the padlock on it by now but since you have been sucked into the fray.....


----------



## 08specB (Oct 31, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Just wondering why these guys decided to up grade since they already possess the best stove on the market not sure why they would want a harman?just asking



As stated in the first post because its a broken POS


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 31, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> You can't fix...
> 
> Oh never mind.



People from PA


----------



## bags (Oct 31, 2014)

We can turn this stove battle up a heat notch or three.

You think we need the stickers you see on the back windows of pickups. Instead of the kid pissing on the Chevy or Fords we could have stickers with stoves. Ha ha ha! Or the merry little sticker families plastered across the rear of the mini vans. Many add the dog and we could add the stove. What's up with the big plastic nut sacks hanging from the rear hitches? People pay money for the dumbest chit!

I see this all of the time between the Ford, Chevy, and Dodge diesel trucks around here. Must have not gotten the memo? My balls get me in enough trouble as is. Don't think I need to tow and extra set of them behind my truck everywhere I go. Most of these morons don't use these diesel trucks for the towing they are for anyway so I guess it is and excuse for towing a large rubber nut sack around. 

Let's not forget the kids with the $1,200 bazooka exhausts and $400 whale tails on their $800 pimped out rides. Yea, makes perfect sense to me.........


----------



## 08specB (Oct 31, 2014)

bags said:


> We can turn this stove battle up a heat notch or three.
> 
> You think we need the stickers you see on the back windows of pickups. Instead of the kid pissing on the Chevy or Fords we could have stickers with stoves. Ha ha ha! Or the merry little sticker families plastered across the rear of the mini vans. Many add the dog and we could add the stove. What's up with the big plastic nut sacks hanging from the rear hitches? People pay money for the dumbest chit!
> 
> ...




welcome to Ellington, CT. Home of the jacked up pickup truck with huge silver stacks. Hey lets make black smoke all over town that sounds like fun.


----------



## bags (Oct 31, 2014)

How did I ever forget to include the high dollar stacks that take up a lot of cargo space in their *short bed 3/4 HD's and 1 tons*? That makes about as much sense as putting an off-roading wench on a crotch rocket bike's front forks. At least these clowns can blame it on being a Hill Billy around here in KY. Not sure what excuse the geniuses up in CT would have. Maybe, "well Papaw was frum Tucky." LOL!

So, who around here is springing the big bucks for the neon light kit for their stoves? C'mon, ya know ya want one! How festive and sporty would that be around the Holidays with the Velvet Elvis hanging nearby and the Furbie's jammed into the curio cabinet? Clark Griswold's Cousin Eddie has a similar setup in the RV. "Chitter's full!"


----------



## 08specB (Oct 31, 2014)

^^^

http://i.imgur.com/8mS65Uk.jpg


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 31, 2014)

08specB said:


> welcome to Ellington, CT. Home of the jacked up pickup truck with huge silver stacks. Hey lets make black smoke all over town that sounds like fun.


Down here those same idiots have handicap plates on their trucks even though the running boards are chest high!  Makes perfect sense........ to someone!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 31, 2014)

With all of this stove bashing, I can see there will be little time to help people who really need help, be it with their Harman or any other brand they liked or could afford.  
Why can't we all just get along????  This has really gotten just plain stupid.


----------



## moey (Oct 31, 2014)

He started it....


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't make me get out the referee shirt and whistle!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 31, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Don't make me get out the referee shirt and whistle!


The whistles will be for you, Lake Girl


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 31, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> I ignored my own statement?  Which one, LG?  Bridging happens with LONG pellets and not less dense ones.  Of course, if the pellet maker doesn't compensate for less dense pellets, then they WILL be longer assuming he's putting the same lbs/hr through the die.  I had bridging with very long pellets if you look at some of my earlier comments from a few years ago about Carolina Wood Products crap.



I had to go back to look before I answered...  Compared the Trebios (hardwood) with the Surefire (softwood) pellets.  All around the same size pellets...  When using the Trebios, they were bridging due to not sliding down in the hopper (happened 3X before I figured out there were voids developing closer to the auger).  I needed to "stir the pot" in the hopper to get things moving.  The only thing I could come up with that was causing this was the Trebios are not as densely compressed so not as heavy per pellet so gravity needed a little help.  The volume of actual pellets in the bag is more in the Trebios than the Surefire...  First noticed that when I was using Heartlands.

My two cents...


----------



## 2c3d (Oct 31, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Jealousy won't buy ya a harman


 
Since my post had nothing to do with stoves I don't understand your comment...However I do own a Quad, would you like to see my adjustment ROD...


----------



## apandori (Oct 31, 2014)

I actually find the little rivalry funny. They're heating appliances for Christ's sake!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 31, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> I had to go back to look before I answered...  Compared the Trebios (hardwood) with the Surefire (softwood) pellets.  All around the same size pellets...  When using the Trebios, they were bridging due to not sliding down in the hopper (happened 3X before I figured out there were voids developing closer to the auger).  I needed to "stir the pot" in the hopper to get things moving.  The only thing I could come up with that was causing this was the Trebios are not as densely compressed so not as heavy per pellet so gravity needed a little help.  The volume of actual pellets in the bag is more in the Trebios than the Surefire...  First noticed that when I was using Heartlands.
> 
> My two cents...


That could make sense that the pellets were more like marshmallows and too light to slide down OR they had some other 'additive' in there that made them sticky.  I never saw that with any I've had.  I've almost exclusively run hardwood except for the second year with the looooong pellets.  I did polish and wax my hopper since it's an insert and notorious for not having enough slope.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 31, 2014)

apandori said:


> I actually find the little rivalry funny. They're heating appliances for Christ's sake!


And SPACE HEATERS at that!


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 31, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> too light to slide down OR they had some other 'additive' in there that made them sticky.



No additive to make them sticky - I'm sticking with the marshmallow theory


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2014)

Leaving this one open to keep this crap out of the threads that actually help somebody with their stove.

Think cyber septic tank here.


----------



## apandori (Oct 31, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Leaving this one open to keep this crap out of the threads that actually help somebody with their stove.
> 
> Think cyber septic tank here.


My stove doesn't need any help. It's an Englander. ;-)


----------



## Big papa (Oct 31, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> People from PA


If it isn't broke don't fix it


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2014)

Big papa said:


> If it isn't broke don't fix it



They quit selling parts for that one a long time ago.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 31, 2014)

08specB said:


> As stated in the first post because its a broken POS





bags said:


> We can turn this stove battle up a heat notch or three.
> 
> You think we need the stickers you see on the back windows of pickups. Instead of the kid pissing on the Chevy or Fords we could have stickers with stoves. Ha ha ha! Or the merry little sticker families plastered across the rear of the mini vans. Many add the dog and we could add the stove. What's up with the big plastic nut sacks hanging from the rear hitches? People pay money for the dumbest chit!
> 
> ...


I have the nuts on my truck too but mine are made of steel and I have an adjustment so they will drag off the road balls a flaming


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2014)

Ford trucks. Pffft.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 31, 2014)

Your trying to hard Bart


----------



## Ctcarl (Nov 1, 2014)

08specB said:


> welcome to Ellington, CT. Home of the jacked up pickup truck with huge silver stacks. Hey lets make black smoke all over town that sounds like fun.


Go to norwtich and you will see jaked up big tires pick ups lol


----------



## Jman87 (Nov 1, 2014)

..I drive a Toyota Tacoma 4 cyl stick shift, own a Harman and burn Green Supremes. Not sure where I fit in here but I must say I'm quite happy 

*Raises shield for thrown tomatoes* 

I say live and let live!


----------



## apandori (Nov 1, 2014)

Jman87 said:


> ..I drive a Toyota Tacoma 4 cyl stick shift, own a Harman and burn Green Supremes. Not sure where I fit in here but I must say I'm quite happy
> 
> *Raises shield for thrown tomatoes*
> 
> I say live and let live!


KILL THE UPPITY HARMAN OWNERS!  RAWR!  [emoji48]


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 1, 2014)

Jman87 said:


> ..I drive a Toyota Tacoma 4 cyl stick shift, own a Harman and burn Green Supremes. Not sure where I fit in here but I must say I'm quite happy
> 
> *Raises shield for thrown tomatoes*
> 
> I say live and let live!


3 Strikes and you're out!  Toyoga toy truck, a Whoremoan stove, and kitty litter.........  Loser!

Y'all want to see REAL pickmeup trucks, grab your passport, cross the Mason-Dixon Line and come down here where we haul more than a case of sissy beer in our trucks.  AND we know how to play in the mud.  Damn Yankees.


----------



## Ctcarl (Nov 1, 2014)

This Yankee doesn't have a pick up.Harman owner and drives a Escalade that's a beast in the snow!argggg lol


----------



## Jman87 (Nov 1, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> 3 Strikes and you're out!  Toyoga toy truck, a Whoremoan stove, and kitty litter.........  Loser!
> 
> Y'all want to see REAL pickmeup trucks, grab your passport, cross the Mason-Dixon Line and come down here where we haul more than a case of sissy beer in our trucks.  AND we know how to play in the mud.  Damn Yankees.



Suuurrreee, but my weekly gas bill probably costs less than your daily motor oil consumption. ...and if I run out of kitty litter on a snow then I've got a back up plan.

:D


----------



## bags (Nov 1, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Ford trucks. Pffft.



And Bro Bart keeps the snowball rolling! LOL! We should have one big enough now for a large snowman base. See, even the mod's like to have fun! Maybe we could hang the hitch goods on Mr. Frosty so he can finally man up and sport a package. I think the road rash'ed hot steel flaming set might create a problem though. I'm going to one up these young studs and put two big coconuts in tow. That would quiet them down. No stacks necessary.

BTW, Some of my best trucks ever were the 7.3 Powerstrokes. Had several. Ford screwed up getting away from that set up IMO. Now I have a Dodge Cummins and a Chevy Duramax. Both great trucks. Well, the Dodge is if you can keep brakes, lift pumps, and front end parts on it.......


----------



## bags (Nov 1, 2014)

Ha Hahahahaha! WOW! In the time it took me to type out my last message this place blew up! LOL!

Go diesel or go home! I get better MPG's than many SUV's, can haul the kids (crew cabs) another swinging nut sack issue, and a whole lot more.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 1, 2014)

Jman87 said:


> Suuurrreee, but my weekly gas bill probably costs less than your daily motor oil consumption. ...and if I run out of kitty litter on a snow then I've got a back up plan.
> 
> :D


Motor oil consumption?  You're forgetting this is the land of NASCAR and engine building.  When our trucks are beat up too bad, we knock out the dents and send them North where you've never seen a truck/car without salty, rusting holes.  Then we bring back you old sheeet, bondo them up, and sell them back to y'all......


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 1, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> This Yankee doesn't have a pick up.Harman owner and drives a Escalade that's a beast in the snow!argggg lol


You be one of dem rich, uppytee folks we been told to steal their carpetbag from!


----------



## Ctcarl (Nov 1, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> You be one of dem rich, uppytee folks we been told to steal their carpetbag from!


my house is a 2000 sqft one car garage built in the 50s.now that not uppytee rich folk lol .here in Connecticut you are taxed on everything.there is elections this tues so there is hope


----------



## bags (Nov 1, 2014)

Ctcarl, It's all good! Betcha the diesel p/u pigs get better or as good as fuel economy but not as plush. I usually average 17-18mpg which is respectable moving so much steel (and plastic) around. Roll in what serves you best and ignore the glares from the Prius drivers. For that matter, back in the day, I've had an '87 Toy 4 Runner 4cyl 5 spd and a '96 4wd Toy 5 spd p/up and they did not do much better in the gas tank dept.

Funny tid bit: A good friend ("ain't driving nothing but a chevy pick up" for years) now recently sprung for a Prius. I ride his azz like a cheap pair of itchy under roos about that. He works for CSX railroad and travels extensively. I have an '01 Honda Civic I drive mostly unless I need one of the trucks. 38-40 mpg's! Easy to drive, park, and fill up. Wife has a Subahoo Outback...SHHHH! Funny thing, I tried to put an NRA sticker on the back glass and it jumped off. LOL! Nothing political. Just a joke! We needed something sizable with AWD for out where we live to haul the 3 chit heads (kids).
_
Bottom line we are all a pack of pellet carrying Schmucks and some smarter gals around here_. Really doesn't matter what we drive, type of stove, type of pellets, favorite colors, boxers or briefs etc; Just keep humping the 40 pounders and stay warm is the key!

On the other hand it is fun to paddle around in circles in our canoes giving hockey checks with the jacked up paddles! Something needs to entertain us while we await the next newbie to take under the wing. I'm trying to graduate myself. Have a Great Weekend All! It is getting witch's ta ta cold here tonight. Not in the teens but 20's. You all up there might have better temps. Ironic, huh?

I am sold on pellets! Turned everything down low and to manual and awoke to a 75* Harman bliss........ NICE!  HOCKEY CHECK! Y'all have to admit the GA bubble head (submariner) dished up some funny stuff. It's all about staying warm and having fun. You all have a target here with me being from KY and all. I'm used to it and I move so fire away. LOL! Now go load some pellets!


----------



## apandori (Nov 1, 2014)

I have news for Prius drivers, your car isn't as ethical as you think. The materials for the batteries are gathered by slave labor in Africa and the people aren't provided any safety equipment. Most of the forced mining leads to the death of the miners from toxic poisoning.


----------



## bags (Nov 1, 2014)

Where'd the stove bashing go and who started all this.......08specB? Where'd he slip off to? Where's the ref with the whistle . Show us some pics of the in-law's new _________ stove or the reworked / repaired __________.


----------



## Ctcarl (Nov 1, 2014)

bags said:


> Ctcarl, It's all good! Betcha the diesel p/u pigs get better or as good as fuel economy but not as plush. I usually average 17-18mpg which is respectable moving so much steel (and plastic) around. Roll in what serves you best and ignore the glares from the Prius drivers. For that matter, back in the day, I've had an '87 Toy 4 Runner 4cyl 5 spd and a '96 4wd Toy 5 spd p/up and they did not do much better in the gas tank dept.
> 
> Funny tid bit: A good friend ("ain't driving nothing but a chevy pick up" for years) now recently sprung for a Prius. I ride his azz like a cheap pair of itchy under roos about that. He works for CSX railroad and travels extensively. I have an '01 Honda Civic I drive mostly unless I need one of the trucks. 38-40 mpg's! Easy to drive, park, and fill up. Wife has a Subahoo Outback...SHHHH! Funny thing, I tried to put an NRA sticker on the back glass and it jumped off. LOL! Nothing political. Just a joke! We needed something sizable with AWD for out where we live to haul the 3 chit heads (kids).
> _Bottom line we are all a pack of pellet carrying Schmucks and some smarter gals around here_. Really doesn't matter what we drive, type of stove, type of pellets, favorite colors, boxers or briefs etc; Just keep humping the 40 pounders and stay warm is the key!
> ...


Call me nuts but when theres a Prius or a smart car in the fast lane going 5 miles under the speed limit.a part of my wants to bump them off the high way. Get that tampon with wings out of the way! Lol


----------



## bags (Nov 1, 2014)

Ctcarl,
Another issue is *safety*. I'd rather be in a big ole' sled than in a roller skate if a collision happened, but that's just me. Easy on the pon thing! The ladies around will deliver you a key board beating you'll never forget. LOL! I was already smacked around and straightened up,,, Right, Lake Girl!  You should be all right because she clears her own snow on a Kubota tractor but she might have a Prius in the garage. She's no dummy. Has a snow blower attachment. How sweet is that. I'm envious.

I'm a good boy now! Highly edumacated too!  I am also currently trying to locate some softwood pellets............ for reasons previously stated.


----------



## Jman87 (Nov 1, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Motor oil consumption?  You're forgetting this is the land of NASCAR and engine building.  When our trucks are beat up too bad, we knock out the dents and send them North where you've never seen a truck/car without salty, rusting holes.  Then we bring back you old sheeet, bondo them up, and sell them back to y'all......



Where did this thread go so wrong? :D


----------



## moey (Nov 1, 2014)

Are we supposed to put our cars in our signatures??? Sh*t Id be embarrassed about that.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 1, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Leaving this one open to keep this crap out of the threads that actually help somebody with their stove.
> 
> Think cyber septic tank here.


You'll give in eventually.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah. I think it is about time.

Closing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2014)




----------

